
How to Optimize Your Output and Increase Revenue by Using Koji - lindabarger
https://medium.com/@GoMeta/how-dev-shops-can-optimize-output-increase-revenue-by-using-koji-fac8fbb97168
======
actionowl
Not to be confused with Fedora's Koji
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Koji](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Koji)

